
Brexit multiplied the number of Finnish travelers to London - velmu
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/brexit-multiplied-the-number-of-finnish-travelers-to-london
======
aspratley
It was also the week that a lot of Finns start their summer holidays so
presumably a seasonal expectation as well. I'm sure a weak pound plays a part,
but hardly breaking news.

~~~
shrikant
Also, a Finn (Henri Kontinen) is doing pretty well at Wimbledon, so a bunch of
people may be coming to watch him play.

------
joelrunyon
This is from "week to week" \- shouldn't it be compared to the same time last
year instead?

Initially, I would think that sales would go up in mid-summer anyways.

~~~
danmaz74
Well, a weaker pound can also help to bring in more tourists for sure.

~~~
joelrunyon
I'm not saying that can't happen - I'm saying the metric they're using is
flawed.

------
s_dev
This isn't really massively newsworthy or particularly insightful -- however
Brexit and it's consequences are though.

The only underpinning piece of insight at play I can gather from this piece is
that when a currency drops in value it attracts tourists of which I think is
fairly basic economics and something that most of HN already fairly au fait
with.

I mean this article would be fairly low down on Bloom's pyramid for me. Am I
missing something here perhaps?

~~~
ZenoArrow
I'd suggest the current frenzy surrounding Brexit means that many news outlets
are looking for articles to write about it, regardless of whether they're
insightful or not. Hopefully things will calm down after Article 50 is invoked
and the financial markets stabilise.

~~~
gambiting
Why would they stabilise after triggering article 50? At the moment it seems
they are going up in hope that no one will trigger article 50, but actually
doing it will send them into another plunge once again? No?

~~~
s_dev
>Why would they stabilise after triggering article 50?

Introduces certainty. No one knows when exactly they'll invoke it or if they
will currently just that it seems very likely.

Additional knowledge/information changes probabilities. More information means
less risk. Less risk, less volatility.

------
rbanffy
A friend of mine joked that buying from amazon.co.uk now has a site-wide 20%
discount.

~~~
Bombthecat
I looked up a few things to check if they are worth buying.

Nope, no real discount. Already priced in :(

~~~
rbanffy
Amazon's vast AI reacts very quickly to negate any advantage meatware thinks
it has.

------
Bombthecat
They all come to prepare moving stuff over to the eu :)

